# R3 deal?



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

I kept hearing all these "deals" on last year R3, but I can't seems to find one. Do I need to have special connections to get one? people bragging about getting R3 for $1200-1500.
Where can I find such deal? 
BTW I'm looking for a 51.


----------



## veloci1 (Nov 29, 2005)

i do not think that $1200 to $1500 are realistic. i have yet to see anything even close to it for a brand new one. even used ones are going for more than that. picture you are going to spend between $1800 to 2100 for a new 2008. keep an eye on e-bay.


----------



## Magdaddy (Feb 23, 2007)

I don't believe those numbers for a new bike, hell even a nice used R3 wouldn't go for that little. When I was new bike shopping a month ago, the RS was on my very short list. I contacted every on-line retailer I could find, as well as numerous dealers within a couple hundred miles of my home. The biggest discounts were 20-25%, the majority of retailers were staying at a 10% discount.

My local shop says that Cervelo frowns on discounting their bikes. I have repeatedly heard that from Specialized dealers too. Well, that's just crap to me. Everything is negotiable, that's the nature of a retail beast. With new bike prices approaching good used car prices, it should be acceptable...hell even expected that a consumer is gonna negotiate the price.

It ain't like these companies are building super limited quantities of these models. Especialy this year with Cervelo, when I was last checking, the 08 RS Sram model I was interested in was still in stock at the warehouse, and a Rochester shop I went into had three 08 R3's still on the floor.

I am a firm believer that the dealer should have the final say in determining out the door pricing. Every Specialized I have bought over the last 10 years, has not been from any of my three local dealers. Two of the three wouldn't move a buck from retail, and the other would only move 8-10%. It was worth my time and money to go elsewhere.

This time shopping, I ended up buying a Giant from a local shop that took a whopping % off the msrp for the bike. It brought a ridiculously expensive bike down into my price range, and it was just too much bike to say no too. That shop already had my repair/maintenance work-cause I've followed the same mechanic for over 10 years. The flood gates are open there now, I got a great price for carbon Keo's, as well as a Giro Ionos helmet. I'll probably be getting a new jersey or two there also.

I ended up getting a dream deal on a dream ride. I'll probably wear the shop's color's on most rides, and do more business with them because of the very generous price they gave me on the bike. There are many shops that look to make the full bucks off the bike, and push the bull$hit 10-15% discount on accessories.

I respect the fact that they are in business to make money, as well as representing the sport they love. I mean no offense to any retailer that may read this, but no price should be firm. So, best of luck to you! Don't be afraid to be up front and honest with the retailers. Your looking to spend your hard earned dollars somewhere, but the bottom line is the bottom line. It was a race to the bottom to get my business, and it should be no different for your business either.


----------



## Kwantani (Sep 26, 2002)

here's some of the deal peoples has been bragging about:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158042 
one guy paid 1200 for a new R3 (towards bottom of the posts)

here's another one:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=162585
he paid 1600!

WHERE CAN I FIND R3 DEALS LIKE THAT? anyone want to unload their R3?


----------



## TLud (Mar 19, 2008)

Kwantani said:


> here's some of the deal peoples has been bragging about:
> 
> http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=158042
> one guy paid 1200 for a new R3 (towards bottom of the posts)
> ...


The first guy paid 1200 for the frame without a fork, headset or seat post. That's not out of line with the online prices I've seen ($1,800 - $2,400). Also, it's not clear whether either of these guys got a warranty.



Kwantani said:


> WHERE CAN I FIND R3 DEALS LIKE THAT? anyone want to unload their R3?


There were plenty of deals around when I bought my R3 a month or two ago. You'll probably have your best luck with former Cervelo dealers who aren't re-upping this year.

I ended up buying a complete R3 I found for a steal from a former dealer advertising in the RBR classifieds. The only components I had to change out were the wheels and handlebars. Some don't like the seatpost, but I didn't have a problem with it. $3,500 for the complete bike with the OEM warranty was too good of a deal to pass up.


----------

